# remote codes and instructions for 5.3 ir remote



## dfwtd

Can anyone provide a working link to the user manual for a 722 that would include instructions for programming the included 5.3 ir remote?

I tried the link for the 722 user guide on dishnetwork.com and it does not work. The old 622 manual that I had downloaded long ago didn't work - I don't know if the steps are different or if the codes are different.

The only link document I found for the remote was a picture of the remote with the buttons labeled.

I tried chatting with two different tech support people with no luck. The first person told me my programming would be restored in 10 minutes, but they could not change my online password for me. The second didn't seem to have any idea what programming a remote was. This was a complete waste of time.

I am trying to get the AUX button to control my Sony receiver. I was using a 21.0 remote to do this but the buttons have gotten so bad on it that it's useless.


----------



## CABill

http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/documents/receivers/default.aspx and pick Remotes. You'd probably have to use the 5.4 manual, but the 6.x manuals would work too.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/downloads/user-guides/remotes/5.4_RC_UserGuide.pdf


----------



## dfwtd

Thank you! I used the 5.4 remote guide and it had the extra codes needed to get my remote to work with my receiver.


----------

